# jackson 4 Fun on class III-IV



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I don't use mine creeking, but it does pretty well in big water. It will get squirted and squirreled around more than a longer boat, but that is why you have it right?


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

The 4Fun should be right at home in class III-IV water.


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

What are your stats (weight)? If you are at the top end of the range for the boat, you'll have a little more work keeping her level. A creek boat would make it easier but not always better, i.e. enjoyable. Depending on your skill and attitude, a class III might be quite boring in a creek boat but a hoot in a Fun. In general, a Fun is perfectly suited for III-IV.
-d


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 19, 2007)

My jackson fun does just fine on III-IV. I'm even over weight for it at 195. The fun has been an awsome boat for me and I've progressed alot with it. Now however, I want a true play boat and a true river runner to keep progressing. I think once you reach a certain level you want the boat that does best what you are trying to accomplish. The boat doesn't make the paddler the paddler makes boat...


----------



## stumpster (Jul 23, 2006)

> The boat doesn't make the paddler the paddler makes boat...


If that's the case why waste your money(or that boats potential)

Everyone is right though... The fun was designed as a river-runner/play boat..


----------



## ActionJackson (Apr 6, 2005)

From EJ's account of running Niagara Gorge:



> The Fun was the perfect choice for this run since I had the speed, stability, control, but also had the ability to squirt it around and turn on a dime. The "big" boats would get swallowed up and tossed and thrown vertically anyhow, but with less chance of bringing them down in control.


I'm guessing you're not EJ, nor planning to run Niagara Gorge in your Fun, but maybe some of the principles still apply, depending on the type of III-IV water you're on.


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

My Fun is awesome in class III-IV. In creeky class IV (Clear Creek/Big T), I do find myself wanting a bigger boat sometimes, but it sure makes it exciting. It's a perfect boat for the Ark: stable enough to run all the drops and playful enough for the waves.


----------



## jona (Jun 30, 2007)

thanks for all the replies.
I'm looking forward to test my kayak on the Pyrenees. I will post a reply when I'm back. hopefully I will do the 4fun proud. we are planning a trip beginning of may.

more replies are welcome.


----------



## bluesky (Sep 11, 2005)

I have a Jackson Fun (2004). I'm right smack dab in the middle of the weight range for it (6', 165 lbs), and it's my boat of choice for lots of fun class IV and a couple of V- runs here in Colorado. If you're just getting comfortable in class III you're in for an exciting time, but I would take it over a larger or creekier boat for what you're describing anytime.

Oh, and you have a place to stay on your next American whitewater tour if I can have a place to stay in Belgium - :-D 
Let us know how the trip goes!


----------



## jona (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I was a littlebit nervous to use my 4Fun, but now I'm looking forward. thanks.
Verry welcom in belgium. altough there is not much white water. (most are only allowed in winter for Belgian boaters, the rivers only have water a few times a year)
But if you want to visit nordwest europe, I live close to bruxels, brugge and gent. (all city's with much historical herritage,...) 3h drive from Paris and amsterdam.


----------



## spartankayaker (Aug 28, 2006)

*Good boat, if you are in the weight range*

I just got sold my 07 4Fun in favor of its larger brother, SuperFun. The main reason was that, though a great boat, I was at the top end of the weight range and, as stated, it can get pushed around. That said, it was totally stable and fun on class III/IV water. The SuperFun, however, has been with me for about 2 months now and at 70 gallons is a far better choice for the larger (I'm 6ft 205 lbs) paddler. It does not get pushed about by bigger water and is incredibly stable in Class III/IV water. Having paddled both, if I was going into unfamiliar Class III/IV territory and wanted a Jackson river running playboat, I'd take the SuperFun. 

jim


----------



## Buckrodgers (Feb 28, 2007)

spartankayaker said:


> I just got sold my 07 4Fun in favor of its larger brother, SuperFun. The main reason was that, though a great boat, I was at the top end of the weight range and, as stated, it can get pushed around. That said, it was totally stable and fun on class III/IV water. The SuperFun, however, has been with me for about 2 months now and at 70 gallons is a far better choice for the larger (I'm 6ft 205 lbs) paddler. It does not get pushed about by bigger water and is incredibly stable in Class III/IV water. Having paddled both, if I was going into unfamiliar Class III/IV territory and wanted a Jackson river running playboat, I'd take the SuperFun.
> 
> jim


Are you able to throw that superfun around at all? I am looking into getting a 4fun, and am 6'3", 215lbs. I'm coming from a Pyranha 420 that doesn't quite fit me for river running (too squirrley for my skills), although I ran class IV fine in both my 420 and former kingpin 6.3. Just need more comfort/control, but still want to play, and was worried about the superfun being too big to actually play. What is your experience, having owned both??


----------



## spartankayaker (Aug 28, 2006)

Buckrodgers said:


> Are you able to throw that superfun around at all? I am looking into getting a 4fun, and am 6'3", 215lbs. I'm coming from a Pyranha 420 that doesn't quite fit me for river running (too squirrley for my skills), although I ran class IV fine in both my 420 and former kingpin 6.3. Just need more comfort/control, but still want to play, and was worried about the superfun being too big to actually play. What is your experience, having owned both??


Well, the Superfun is a big boat, so that is the baseline. I go it as more of a technical river runner and big volume river boat... I've done some surfing in it, but not alot. For my size, it seems to not pearl as easy as the 4Fun did and it is much easier to catch waves on the fly. I'm not a very good playboater, but I'd have to say that if you are bigger than me, you should have the wherewithall to throw it around. That said, if you are looking for a play boat that feels like the Fun series, I'd go with the SuperStar... paddlers up here in the PacNW seem to like it... I demoed one and enjoyed the feel, but really wanted to stay with the lines and performance characteristics of the Fun line.

j


----------



## jeffy (Sep 17, 2004)

Spartan....

I'm 6'2 about 203 and I feel like the 4fun is PLENTY of boat and volume. I got in the SuperFun (the 07+) and felt like I was in a cruise liner. How can one throw the bow of that boat down??? 

I have a friend on the board that has a 4Fun and he's 185 and loves his too. It's a great boat for the all around downriver play/river runner. One thing without a doubt.... you can't beat the comfort. I can stay in my boat ALL day long without aches and pains (minus those caused by the river... please bless me river gods). 

Jackson's Spec's on the 4fun from JacksonKayak.com:

Total boat range: 165-230
Ideal River Running: 165-210
Ideal Play boating: 190-230
Ideal Overall: 180-220

SuperFun: Ideal Playboating weight is 210-260 

Jeff


----------



## spartankayaker (Aug 28, 2006)

jeffy said:


> Spartan....
> 
> I'm 6'2 about 203 and I feel like the 4fun is PLENTY of boat and volume. I got in the SuperFun (the 07+) and felt like I was in a cruise liner. How can one throw the bow of that boat down???
> 
> ...


You do have a point, it is a big boat, which does limit its playability. If I was to choose a boat in the Fun series to be my playboat, I'd choose the 4Fun... that I did not make clear earlier. You're right, the SuperFun is not as easy to throw around, but at 6 ft and 215, I can get the bow to bury, but that is more a function of having a bit more weight and less height to stretch it over.  

I'll second your comments on the comfort... totally easy to be in the boat all day and feel comfy, unless, as you say, the river decides otherwise... (good karma for tomorrow, good karma for tomorrow).

Happy paddling!
j


----------

